# Cool pirate ship



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Local store has this big prop... Looks to be foam board, PVC frame, garden borders...anyone see a how to on this? It is about budget Bucky scale.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

what local store?????
I've gotta check this out


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

*pirate ship prop*

I want one!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

The Halloween store on tenya and lakemead... by the kids pizza place.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

One man's local store is another man's vacation trip.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

That's pretty neat! Do you know the name of the store? The company?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Tonguesandwich, If you get more pics we should be able to figure it out. It looks pretty simple to build, I think all the detail work is whats makes it look hard. It looks like it has a store bought tombstone and some decorative molding on it, maybe some thin balsa wood for the window trim. Heck, I want some of those barrels too!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

we had a pirate ship in the store i worked in, but it wasn't nearly as cool as that!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

yes yes, get some more pictures.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks cool, but I'd need alot more storage than I have now. lol


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I can't get down there until after the Haunt show.... going to Hawaii, then I will be living at the show!

I think Wyatt is going down to check it out....


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

All the hard lines are PVC...they have been heated and curved. The bottom ribs are just strips of foam layered on top of a solid piece. The lights are yard lights. The black on the back window (garden borders) is a black scrim on the inside. Tombstone on Back. 
Looks like the foam board is on the inside of the frame. It looks like it is a complete hardware store piece...except for the tombstone and there looks like a few decorative pieces from Michaels.

This is much bigger than than photo looks....


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, after your trip (jealous) and Transworld I'd love to see someone here built that baby. That is the most detailed ship I've seen. I've stayed away from having a ship myself due to storage and transportation issues but would absolutely love to build one or see one built in person.


----------

